# HUAWEI E1750 UMTS Moedem --> Internet?

## bytenirvana

Hello!

I'm trying to make my USB UMTS Modem work:

```
HUAWEI E1750 (T-Mobile branded)
```

Currently I don't have any kind of Internet connection on my Linux box at all (!).

The kernel should be configured alright. (I'm not 100% sure)

The device appears in dmesg

I need a way to install the package kppp (+dependecies) without internet on the linux box and I need to know how to switch the USB stick to "Modem"-modus

If you need more informtion please don't hesitate to ask

```
some notes for me:

usb_modeswitch
```

----------

## eccerr0r

I don't have any specifics here but it looks like the Huawei e1750 is some sort of dual-mode device.  From a quick google it seems people have got it working after getting it to detect as usb-serial after using that usb_modeswitch as you mention.

I've found that if you have networkmanager and nm-applet running properly, it seems to be able to detect USB serial cellular devices automatically.  I use a smartphone (Nokia/UMTS) as a modem that uses the USB ACM driver.  After it loaded the ACM driver, networkmanager managed to find the device (does it poll +++AT commands like the Hayes olden days?) and will kick off pppd as needed.  Networkmanager seemed to even have T-Mobile profiles as well (They're also my cellular provider).  Nm-applet was meant for Gnome however, though I thought there was a KDE plugin for it.

Getting Gentoo to work without a network connection can be tricky, what did you use to install?  How do you keep your portage tree up to date?  This probably would be the biggest block.

I usually use emerge with -f and -p flags to get portage to dump out a list of URLs that contain the files that need to be downloaded.  Then I can download with another machine and copy these files into /usr/portage/distfiles ...  Luckily I also have wifi/ethernet access through DSL to get pppd, etc. for the modem.

----------

